# Tips for long haul flights...



## onway (21 Mar 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips they could share regarding do's and don'ts for long haul flights....what to wear ...what to bring in hand - luggage etc....


----------



## sustanon (21 Mar 2010)

Depends what you call long haul. 6 - 7 hour transatlantic is fairly easy, small toothpaste and toothbrush can help freshen you up before descent, bring a book or magazine, almost all transatlantic planes have good entertainment, but Aerlingus is still operating at least one 1996 Airbus with drop down monitors - no seat back monitors. Their newer planes have great in-seat entertainment. 

Dress in layers, if you are near a main door, you'll feel the cold. pack a snack too. if you're near the back you may not get your choice of meal.

BTW, Pasta always heats up the best, so order that if it's available. bring a bottle of water on board, the air can be dry. Ear-Plugs are also advisable provided you can get comfortable with them.

Don't wory about babies, they usually sleep, just cry usually during descent...

otherwise, sit back relax and enjoy the flight!!


----------



## becky (21 Mar 2010)

IPOD with podcasts you don't normally listen to  Some good ones on radio 1.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Mar 2010)

Which airline and route ?


----------



## sideswipe (21 Mar 2010)

Don't set fire to your underpants.


----------



## Towger (21 Mar 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Which airline and route ?


 
Exactly the right question, Aerlingus don't exactly fly long hall. If you are on the proper long haul flight it will not be 'no frills'. With most you will still get your blankets, eye covers etc etc. There is no need to bring any food or drinks, they will supply more than enough. Often leaving out more food at the galley, if you feel peckish during the night.


----------



## batty (21 Mar 2010)

For "long" long haul don't drink alcohol, you'll end up feeling hung over before you land.  Wouldn't go with pasta, eat lightly, lots of water, walk around as much as can during the flight.


----------



## bullworth (21 Mar 2010)

My favorite tactic is to bring one of those travel pillows which fits snugly around my neck along with some ear plugs. And I try to arrive for the flight feeling sleepy so I can snooze through it.  I think if you can sleep through a long flight its a lot easier.


----------



## BillK (21 Mar 2010)

Agree wholeheartedly with Batty. In the mid 1990's I was flying to and from the West Indies every fortnight for three months and that is exactly how I coped.


----------



## paddyd (21 Mar 2010)

in addition to Battys suggestions, which I always use (bar the alcohol bit)

take off your shoes. Your feet swell when in-flight. Its a must.

For an over-nighter, bring a blind fold and ear plugs (but don't put in the ear plugs until at cruising altitude, unless you want the person beside you to get one in the side of the head!).
check with the check-in person if theres any children on board, and if possible get seated away from them (they're someone elses, so they always seem louder than your own).

simple things, but they all help reduce the hours.


----------



## Yeager (21 Mar 2010)

Not all long haul has decent in flight entertainment. Booked Air China to Bangkok from Dublin via Amsterdam and although the price is very keen (by far the cheapest) initial research would suggest its an old 747 and does not have personal entertainment on demand. 

11 hours. Don't know what i'll do. Its evening and over night but if I can't sleep its going to be a long flight.


----------



## Ann1 (21 Mar 2010)

I always wear compression stockings on long haul flights to Australia....not only do they help prevent DVT but they also help reduce swelling around the ankles.


----------



## shesells (21 Mar 2010)

I never take my shoes off as I struggle to get them back on after they swell. I do wear looser shoes than normal though, and flight socks if I'm spending more than 12 hours on board. Check with your doctor for advice on taking asprin when flying (can't discuss medical issues on here)

I bring a pashmina to use as a blanket, I hate airline blankets, also have a travel pillow, for comfort on board.

I bring water and snacks on board, you may want to sleep and not be woken for meal service...or the meal might not suit you.

I never sleep, even when I've been lucky enough to get upgraded so I make sure I have a couple of films on my itouch and also a book or two on there, plus a back up battery pack.

Avoid sitting near the toilets, between traffic and smells, you won't get much rest. Bulkhead rows have extra leg room but if there are babies on board, this is where they have the bassinets so you may not get too much peace. Exit rows also have leg room but are usually quite cold to sit in.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (21 Mar 2010)

Going out to the States I wear Birkenstocks (easy to kick off) and thick socks. On return (overnight) two small bottles of wine generally helps to get some shut eye. On non-stop from the west coast, you have to treat it just like normal time (the couple of snifters about six hours from Dublin).


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Mar 2010)

Fly Business Class


----------



## fizzelina (22 Mar 2010)

Having gone on proper long haul flights several times I find you can't beat a sleeping tablet, lets me sleep most of the time, wake for the meals, doze off again and I find a 12 hour flight seems about 2 hours long


----------



## ontour (22 Mar 2010)

1. List all of the problems that you have had recently and use the people sitting either side of you to discuss and resolve them.  Remember that there is no ban on discussing medical issues on a long haul flight.

2. Bring a musical instrument, 10 hours is a lot of practice time.

3. If you are artistically inclined, paint a picture of each of the people sitting beside you, asking permission is optional. Oils are best as they come in containers less than 150ml.

Long haul flights are different for everyone, some people like to sleep, some don't, some people like a drink some don't etc. etc. etc.   It is all about sitting down and doing a bit of planning.  If there is stuff you want to do on a computer, copy down all the files needed and have it charged, same with MP3 player.  Have reading material as well books and papers/ magazines.  It is always best to have lots of options of what to do so that you do not get bored.  

Personally I like to have a meal before I get on the plane and skip airline food, get an aisle seat towards the back of the plane so that I can stroll around during the flight without disturbing other passengers and always have a ready stock of water.  I usually sleep less before a flight so that I get a few hours sleep on the plane.  I find it disrupts your sleep pattern which starts the adjustment to a very different time zone.


----------



## Yeager (22 Mar 2010)

Ontour - I can't stop laughing at the though of learning how to play a musical instrument on a plane over night for 12 hours! Everyone would go nuts. I'd love to do it though! 

Also the oil painting thing reminded me of a Fr. Ted episode where one of the priests painted a picture - an unappropriate picture in fact.......I'm in stiches here at work thinking about it!


----------

